# Cute Pet Dove Movie ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This link was on the doves-pigeons list this evening:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6489849315291955995&q=dove

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So cool! Love the subtitles and the cookie sequence. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to send the link to my niece so she can see the way these birds bathe.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great little video find! That is so cute, I remember when I had my ring neck doves when I was a kid and those sounds of that one cooing and laughing just brought me right back to my youth

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is so cute. These birds have such soft and gentle cooing sounds, quite unlike my noisy pigeons.

Very clever little movie!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gang, 

I went to that person's website from the dove video, turns out, they love pigeons too

When on this site, scroll down a bit and under Thursday October 6, 2005, there is a video there to download called "Come fly with me"....very nice!


Ooops, forgot to post the address to the site http://raynesworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check out the new videos .. some great shots!

http://raynesworld.blogspot.com/

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey her pigeon on Pigeon Tales looks just like my Polly only she's from Georgia and I'm from Massachusetts! Yeah the videos were great of the doves and pigeons. She's way ahead of me in that area!


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*What a surprise!*

Hi all! I just learned about this thread from another board. I was so THRILLED to learn that ya'll found my videos! Wow!!! I had no idea. I'm so glad you enjoy my beautiful birds!
I also didn't realize I had joined this board a long time ago, then I forgot about it. How could I forget?

Jayme 
http://raynesworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jayme,

Welcome back.

Thank you for creating those enjoyable videos of your beautiful and delightful birds.

Please stick around and share with us when you can.


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*Polly*



Garye said:


> Hey her pigeon on Pigeon Tales looks just like my Polly only she's from Georgia and I'm from Massachusetts! Yeah the videos were great of the doves and pigeons. She's way ahead of me in that area!


Hi Garye, I would love to see a picture of Polly! Do you have one posted somewhere?

Jayme


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Here's Polly!*

Looks similar to your bird. I was surprised to see you had a "Polly" around.


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*Spot!*

OMG! That's Spot! He was the very first one to come around, even before I was feeding them. He would just hang around at my windowsill. He simply joined in when I began feeding them. He was the top dog, too. Then he disappeared last Spring. That's always how I *know* they've died. Then another Polly/Spot appeared. He was still a baby but jumped in squealing. He is full grown now. I'm sure I have a picture of him somewhere. I'll take one if I don't. His name is Spot Jr. He looks the same as his dad. A real sweetie. 

I just love Polly! Thank you for the picture. I freaked when i saw the bird you were talking about!

Jayme


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I'd love to see Spot Jr! Yeah, I know they've died too when all of a sudden they don't come around anymore. Makes me sad but I try to welcome the newcomers (there's always a newcomer to take the place of one who doesn't come around anymore). I love Polly. I hope she stays around a long time.

I get too attached to some of them sometimes but I can't help it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jayme, what a delight, after viewing all your videos, to scroll down and see your posts. My husband and I rehab ferals and I called him in so I could show him the videos I had just looked at. The main comment both of us had was what a good person that was to take care of the pigeons every day and give them a good meal to start the day with.

I enjoyed your videos so much. Thank you. And, thanks to Terry for letting us know about your videos.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jayme,

Loved your videos, especially come fly w/me....._*How cool !!!*_ Seemed almost magical to watch them form in the skies and arrive at your sill, jumping through the window to dine. 

Thank-you, thank-you,thank-you as Maggie would say!

Thanks to Terry and Brad for bringing your site to our attention.

fp


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*Spot Jr*



Garye said:


> Oh I'd love to see Spot Jr! Yeah, I know they've died too when all of a sudden they don't come around anymore. Makes me sad but I try to welcome the newcomers (there's always a newcomer to take the place of one who doesn't come around anymore). I love Polly. I hope she stays around a long time.
> 
> I get too attached to some of them sometimes but I can't help it.


I am going to attempt to attach a picture of Spot Jr. I took a bunch this morning. It was his first photo shoot, and he is as photogenic as his father was! He didn't seem to mind the camera at all. He may be on the videos, too. I can't remember.



















I know what you mean about getting too attached. I can't help it, either, but I do enjoy the newcomers. I was thrilled beyond words to see Spot Jr arrive right after his father was missing. And those are the only two like them I've seen, except now Polly.

What is your life with the pigeons like? You know all about mine! Do you have a routine?


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Jayme, what a delight, after viewing all your videos, to scroll down and see your posts. My husband and I rehab ferals and I called him in so I could show him the videos I had just looked at. The main comment both of us had was what a good person that was to take care of the pigeons every day and give them a good meal to start the day with.
> 
> I enjoyed your videos so much. Thank you. And, thanks to Terry for letting us know about your videos.
> 
> Maggie


Hi Maggie,

I'm so glad you caught my videos! I just got that camera a couple months ago, and the main reason i wanted one was to get some videos of these awesome birds and our morning routine. But then it turned into a video blog (which I didn't know existed on the net until after I got the camera)

What does it mean to rehab ferals? I've never heard of it. Nobody around here likes pigeons at all. They don't even like my dove. I could get evicted if they knew I was feeding the pigeons. 

Anyway, I would really love to hear about what it means to rehab pigeons! 

Jayme


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Jayme,
> 
> Loved your videos, especially come fly w/me....._*How cool !!!*_ Seemed almost magical to watch them form in the skies and arrive at your sill, jumping through the window to dine.
> 
> ...


fp, I am so glad you like my videos! This board is really making my day with all the compliments. Now I gotta go catch the Kroger bus to do some food shopping. It's a dreaded affair every other Monday, but you gotta eat. The others people who go with me always give me a hard time about all the bird seed I buy. They know I feed the pigeons but I never admit it to them. I just tell them Angel eats a lot. They really give me a hard time, but it's a lot of fun because we are all laughing about it. Even the driver asks if I got my birdseed this week. So I'm off! Have a great Monday!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jayme, enjoyed seeing the pic of Spot Jr.. He is one handsome bird.

Rehabbing just means that we take in young or injured or sick birds and try to make them well enough to be released back into the wild. We started doing this 12 years ago, after retirement, and have cared for about 250-300 songbirds and 299 pigeons. We pick up many ourselves. If you really look you can find the ones that need help. We also get them from several vets, the general public and oddly, people see our aviaries in our back yard and if they get a bird will just bring it by. We get them of all ages and conditions and luckily have great support from several vets who have helped train us in giving meds and other treatments. It has its highs and lows but we love doing what we can. We had to stop rehabbing the songbirds about 3 years ago - it was just too much on us to do both kinds and decided to concentrate on the pigeons - but sometimes we do a random one, here and there.

Maggie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jayme,

I love the pix of Spot Jr! It's so cute!!! How can anyone resist it? I, too, get dirty looks - funny looks every time when I buy bird seed. It's gotten to the point that I buy a little here, a little there in different stores and towns just so that people don't get too suspicious about how much I'm buying for the pigeons. Had one clerk say, "My you must have a lot of birds coming to your bird feeder." I just left it at that. She does not need to know I feed pigeons. Nobody seems to like them but the elderly and me.

I feed a flock every morning before I go to work. They hang out at Kmart (don't know why - maybe the bargains are that great). And I try to feed them away from people and cars. But every once in a while you get someone who INSISTS on parking next to you even though you're 100 miles away from the mall door and there's plenty of parking near the door. It frustrates me and the pigeons because I now have to lead them to a new spot away from people again so as not to bother them. You know how people are - especially with their cars. So far I haven't caught any of the pigeons pooping on any of them.

Christmas is hell. The parking lot is full and the pigeons (miraculously) spot my car out of all those hundreds of cars and they come right over. Unfortunately, I've gotten unwanted attention from people who realize that I have a little flock who can spot me like that. But, hey, pigeons are smart. What can I say? I can't take them home so I visit them instead of them visiting me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jayme, 

Glad you found your way back to Pigeon Talk! I thought it was odd that a pigeon lover like yourself wouldn't have been a member of our site, turns out you were all along

Welcome back! Great bloggers corner and site you have


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Maggie,

I am so jealous! I would be in heaven doing something like that. Thank you for caring so much about these wonderful birds! I just had no idea there were actual pigeon rehabbers. I would love to hear stories. I'm sure you have tons!

My only rehab story was when Mudface showed up and couldn't walk. He would hop then fall forward. I put a bowl of food on my windowsill and slowly cut at the string he was tangled in. I never could get it all, but at least he could walk okay after that. The string was so embedded, it cut most of his feet off, and every once in a while (after they healed) I could tell when they were really bothering him. Seeing birds in pain just breaks my heart. 

Mudface is another one who disappeared last Spring, along with his mate, Sugar. They also left a legacy of offspring who come in now for breakfast. 

Mudface on the left and Sugar on the right.


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Do you have pictures of you feeding your flock at K-mart? That is so cool that they recognize your car. I new they were smart but I didn't HOW smart! 

I really don't mind when people at the store ask about the birdseed purchases. I just say i love birds. But the apartment where i live has a very strict rule about feeding pigeons, so Ihave to keep it under wraps at home. Since I have been letting them inside, though, the neighbors have quit complaining. I was getting close to eviction at that point. I want to move from this place soon, but i would miss this flock SO MUCH!

How long have you been feeding your flock at K-mart? I just think that is so cool. Very original, Garye!


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi Brad, thanks for the welcome! I can't believe I forgot about this board after I signed up. I must've had something major distracting me. It could have been the time when the apartment managers were really hounding me about the pigeons at my window. I just can't fathom why more people don't just love them!

What got you hooked? I hope my endless curiosity doesn't drive people crazy!

Jayme


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jayme said:


> I just had no idea there were actual pigeon rehabbers. I would love to hear stories. I'm sure you have tons!


Hi Jayme,

Actually most of us here are pigeon rehabbers, and some of us rehab other birds and animals, as well as pigeons. We either got into it by accident or by choice. 

Thank you for the great pictures of Mudface and Sugar, I'm so sorry to hear they are not around anymore. Spot Jr. is one beautiful pigeon! 

Also, I want to personally thank you and all the people here, you know who you are, who feed and tend to our feral pigeons. It is an extrememly important and great job you do!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jayme,

I have pix of my feathered friends on a website I put together. I also made a very small mini-movie of Garye the pigeon and her friends eating (VERY small, nothing like what you put together!)

There's something lurking around Kmart near the trees that border the parking lot so I'm going to try and feed them away from them. My guess it's either a gull or possibly a hawk. They were terrified of something this morning and seeing as though I get there in the parking lot real early on the week days, I can feed them closer to buildings - away from trees. There's practically no one there when I visit them in the mornings, so hopefully if I move them closer to the building, they won't be harassed.

Anyways, if you're interested in seeing some of my flock, you can see them on my website at:

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/

and click the blue button "Scenes". That has pix of them. I think Polly's out there too. Bird's gotten big!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I forgot. Loved that pic of Mudface and Sugar. You take such great photos. I wish I were able to bring pigeons to my home but I can't. I'd be evicted in a moment. They're such lovable birds. I can't understand why so many people dislike them.


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi Treesa,

I didn't realize there were so many rehabbers. I would love to be a rehabber or at least help some rehabbers that live near me. Anyone from Atlanta? I just think it would be an wonderful thing to get into. I am going to scout around the rest of this board and learn more about it. I just had no idea.

Bless all you rehabbers!

Jayme


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Garye,

I just spent a good amount of time on your website. I love all your birds! I especially love the movies! You could develop a video blog, if you wanted. Your movies are perfect for that, plus your flock can be seen on the new Video iPod! I enjoyed so much of your site. I feel like I have a matching pigeon for each one of yours. With every picture and video, I thought, "Okay THIS one is my favorite!" They are all great! I hope you will keep adding more. Thank you so much for sharing these birds with everyone! If the birds only knew, right?  

Also, I went Kroger shopping Monday and made a video about it. I really just wanted to capture the bus driver asking me about my birdseed. She always does. The video is at http://raynesworld.blogspot.com/. Of course there's more to it than that. It's just kinda funny


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jayme, 

Well, not ALL of us are rehabbers here in the forum Although many of us could be because we've learned so much about the health and welfare of pigeons and other birds through online forums

I've been "hooked" on pigeons since I was a small kid. I've always loved birds but pigeons really intrigued me growing up and the passion and hobby never left me. I am the proud owner of 4 giant runt pigeons, 2 were hand raised by another member in pigeontalk. 

In any case, it's good that you've re-connected again with this site, it's really a great family of people who care about pigeons and we are a very close group


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*My camera broke*

You are all invited to my pity party today. My video camera broke. I am so sad. I really just got it to capture my morning pigeon routine, but now I NEED a camcorder!!! It's up there with computers and television. 

Thank you for attending my pity party. Gifts go in the corner on your right. Thanks again.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Jayme,

Sarah's something else! Wish there were people like her around where I live but Massachusetts (the part where I live), they all seemed self-absorbed. We need more people like Sarah!

Glad you liked my website Jayme. What kind of video camera do you have? I really liked your videos and I'm looking at buying a better video camera. It's too bad yours broke. I really loved your videos.

You know, I know you said you have a bird for every bird I had on my website but I have yet to find another Garye Pigeon. I know there's a twin out there somewhere!


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Garye, you are right about Garye. I have a half Garye but not a whole Garye. Garye is one of a kind for sure! (cool sentence, huh?)

I still have footage of Angel and the pigeons that I can use for my video blog, but a new camera is top priority. I found a great starting point at http://www.camcorderinfo.com/ What camera are you looking at the most closely? I wish I knew something about all these specs. 

Jayme


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Jayme,

Oh wouldn't it be lovely if my Garye was the only Garye?! But it'd be interesting if there was a twin out there somewhere. I haven't seen one yet.

I want a camera that allows me to do editing like yours did so I can add music and all to it. I'll have to look at the website link you put out there and see if I can understand all the jargon on them.


----------

